# Get that Gator!



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Every once in a while i'll supervise Nismo and let him have fun with his favorite activity, ripping up stuffed animals. He goes nuts for stuff animals he can hardly control himself, but he does because he knows better  lol.
This is the first time i've let him have one in a couple months, so he had to show Sativa how its done.
Nismo, ready?








Sativa, ready?







]
GO!

































































thanks for looking :woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Cute bet that gator didnt last long.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

no, they never do lol
RIP steve erwin


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

lol is that the gator's name?? or you just showin some love? chino's dragon(s) are named Steve lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lol is that the gator's name?? or you just showin some love? chino's dragon(s) are named Steve lol


yeah thats what i named the gator.
kinda messed up lol


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

lol deagle would probably eat the cotton! fun pics =)


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll great pix Nizmo ~!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO! i saw stuffing on the floor bhahaha. when rudi and thor (my boss's sharpei pup) ripped up a christmas pig on friday i said that some stinky little puppies gutted poor piggy, look at all his guts on the floor! they were very ashamed, of course. LMAO.

so cute! 

and ive never really thought of naming their dogs a name O_O we named a sheep toy after our friend's mom's dog because the dog is a bichon frise and she told my friend that when rudi got big she couldn't come over cuz she will be vicious or something... so we named the sheep her dog's name... i dunno, it was weird. lmao


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol great pics..looked like they enjoyed the gator for the little bit of time it lasted lol


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

thanks guys!
they will end up eating the stuffing, that why you really have to watch them


----------



## Isis (Jan 2, 2010)

Thats great. gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Isis said:


> Thats great. gorgeous dogs!


thank you!


----------

